# battuta



## TimeHP

Hi all.
How do you say in English 'le sue battute'?
I mean a sentence you say as a joke. 
Thank you.


----------



## rocamadour

TimeHP said:


> Hi all.
> How do you say in English 'le sue battute'?
> I mean a sentence you say as a joke.
> Thank you.


Ciao TimeHP! 
Io direi *quip*, ma meglio aspettare un madrelingua per conferma.


----------



## francophone

"his/her jokes" ??


----------



## TimeHP

Thanks, roc and franc.
I don't know about 'quip' but I think that 'joke' could be 
translated also as 'barzelletta'.


----------



## francophone

Anche battuta e scherzo.


----------



## rocamadour

Prova a dare un'occhiata qui (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wit) parla del "wit", che  sarebbe l'arguzia, il brio, lo spirito (e in letteratura anche il "motto di spirito"), troverai anche un riferimento a *quip*.


----------



## TimeHP

Ok. Grazie mille, allora.


----------



## _forumuser_

francophone said:


> Anche battuta e scherzo.


 
Concordo con franco. Jokes is the word you will hear most often. Un'espressione meno approssimativa e' *cutting remarks* che sono che sono parole che tagliano come le nostre battute.


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie forumuser.
Mi fai pensare anche a _hilarious remarks._


----------



## rocamadour

L'Hazon Garzanti mi dà (dall'inglese):
*quip* 
1. frizzo, battuta di spirito 
2. (antiq.) cavillo, arzigogolo 
3. curiosità, stranezza

*to quip *
(tr.) lanciare frecciate, canzonare
(intr.) 1. fare battute di spirito 2. (rar.) cavillare, arzigogolare


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie roc. 
Ma tu l'hai trovata spesso questa parola?
Io leggo molto in Inglese e non ricordo di averla incontrata.
Forse è più nell'uso parlato?
Non vorrei usare una parola che ormai è caduta in disuso.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## _forumuser_

TimeHP said:


> Grazie roc.
> Ma tu l'hai trovata spesso questa parola?
> Io leggo molto in Inglese e non ricordo di averla incontrata.
> Forse è più nell'uso parlato?
> Non vorrei usare una parola che ormai è caduta in disuso.
> Grazie ancora.


 
Cosa intendi precisamente per battute? Quelle di un comico o quelle maliziose della suocera?


----------



## TimeHP

Quelle di un comico.


----------



## _forumuser_

Allora quips, jokes, one-liners (riferito alle righe su un copione, una riga sola ma che fa piegare in due dalle risate). Vanno bene tutti.


----------



## rocamadour

TimeHP said:


> Grazie roc.
> Ma tu l'hai trovata spesso questa parola?
> Io leggo molto in Inglese e non ricordo di averla incontrata.
> Forse è più nell'uso parlato?
> Non vorrei usare una parola che ormai è caduta in disuso.
> Grazie ancora.


 
Se devo essere sincera non l'ho trovata molto spesso, ma comunque sempre nella lingua scritta. Nel parlato invece credo di avere sempre sentito *joke.*


----------



## TimeHP

Perfetto. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Einstein

"Joke" va benissimo per battuta, scherzo o barzelletta. "Quip" mi sembra parecchio datato; io non lo direi mai.


----------



## TimeHP

> "Joke" va benissimo per battuta, scherzo o barzelletta. "Quip" mi sembra parecchio datato; io non lo direi mai.


 
Quindi userò la vecchia affidabile _joke._ 
Grazie.


----------



## jamiel

Ciao a tutti!

Può un pò di esempi quando è il migliore per dire 'una battuta'

Grazie mille!

Jamie


----------



## Saoul

Sorry Jamiel, 

we need some more context. Battuta can mean quite a lot of things.
Blow, stroke, joke, cue, line, beating...

What do you need exactly? 
Saoul


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hi, would you please post your question in English?


----------



## jamiel

Hi sorry...

I was looking for examples as to when it can be used as a "frase spiritosa" ...

I read the following :

"In Italian, «una battuta» literally means a blow, or stroke, but figuratively is a «frase spiritosa», a witty reply or remark."

Many thanks

Jamie


----------



## Saoul

Or simply a joke. 

Fare una battuta = to crack a joke

Non ti offendere era solo una battuta = Don't be offended. It was just a joke. 

How's that?


----------



## Ramblings

Good evening everybody. I have the impression that "battuta" is also the so called "punchline" in English. That is the last phrase of a joke, the "line" that made the others burst into laughter. Does this help with the clarification of the word "battuta"??? At all...? 

Oh God forgive the spellings mistakes. I was in a hurry....


----------



## jamiel

I see, thanks Sauol.

Next time I make one of my silly jokes that noone understands, I will say 'Era una batutta!'


----------



## TimLA

"Battuta" is one of those words used so many different ways.
I've heard it used to describe how a sentence was constructed or even said (with an accent).
I was discussing regional accents with a guy from Naples who lived in Florence,
and he said something like:
...sì, è molto diverso qui, la battuta delle frase... (non ricordo esattamente, ma più o meno)

Could someone comment on the use of "battuta" to describe the way someone talks?


----------



## MarcoMac

TimLA said:


> ...sì, è molto diverso qui, la battuta delle frase... (non ricordo esattamente, ma più o meno)


It was a description by analogy, probably the man didn't know a correct, technical term.
He may mean battuta as "stomp", "beat", "accent", like in musical or poetical metrics.
Battuta comes from "battere" and we say "battere il tempo" [e.g. music or slaves in a galley].
Just a guess


----------



## TimLA

MarcoMac said:


> It was a description by analogy, probably the man didn't know a correct, technical term.
> He may mean battuta as "stomp", "beat", "accent", like in musical or poetical metrics.
> Battuta comes from "battere" and we say "battere il tempo" [e.g. music or slaves in a galley].
> Just a guess


 
Thanks MM! 

I guess we might say "lilt" or "phrasing" -
I'll keep that in mind next time I hear it in a linguistic context.


----------



## MarcoMac

TimLA said:


> I guess we might say "lilt" or "phrasing" -
> I'll keep that in mind next time I hear it in a linguistic context.


Whoops, no Tim...  
I didn't mean you can use "battuta" in a linguistic context. I think you should not.

I didn't quote your "comment the use of 'battuta' to describe the way someone talks", but rather your report of the chat with that Neapolitan, I took for granted that I was just pointing out that he used the WRONG terms.
My fault 

Try to amend: we say "calata" to describe the mix of musicality and "tipping off's" of the different dialects.
e.g.: a TV speaker that speaks standard Italian but clearly makes known the region he comes from - "ha una (inconfondibile) calata romana"
This is not much useful  in a technical (linguistic) description of the differences between dialects, but at least you know how to call the whole subject. 
BTW
la battuta delle frase
della frase/delle frasi


----------



## TimLA

MarcoMac said:


> Whoops, no Tim...
> I didn't mean you can use "battuta" in a linguistic context
> 
> I didn't quote your "comment the use of 'battuta' to describe the way someone talks", but rather your report of the chat with that Neapolitan, I took for granted that I was just pointing out that he used the WRONG terms.
> My fault
> 
> Try to amend: we say "calata" to describe the mix of musicality and "tippings off" of the different dialects.
> e.g.: a TV speaker that speaks standard Italian but clearly makes known the region he comes from - "ha una (inconfondibile) calata romana"
> 
> BTW
> la battuta delle frase
> della frase/delle frasi


 
Excellent, now I got it!

"Calata" - calare (fall) - from De Mauro:
cadenza caratteristica, accento: _c. piemontese_, _c. dialettale_ 

Maybe from the "falling" of the voice - change in pitch/tone?

THANKS very much!


----------



## MarcoMac

TimLA said:


> "Calata" - calare (fall)


Yes, 
still on "battuta-battere"
we say e.g. "l'accento *batte* sulla terza sillaba"
But it's common speak, correct is "l'accento *cade* [=falls] sulla sillaba"
Both cade e batte obviously refer to "stress" or "mark".
And I don't think you'd think it as a "pitch" thing, rather "weights" (that's why it "falls", it's a Newton-ian thingie, not a Bach-ian)


----------



## TimLA

MarcoMac said:


> Yes,
> still on "battuta-battere"
> we say e.g. "l'accento *batte* sulla terza sillaba"
> But it's colloquial, correct is "l'accento *cade* [=falls] sulla sillaba"
> Both cade e batte obviously refer to "stress" or "mark".
> And I don't think you'd think it as a "pitch" thing, rather a "weight" (that's why it "falls", it's a Newton-ian thingie, not a Bach-ian)


 
Got it.
That is a very nice comparison of "batte" and "cade".
The accent falls on the third syllable.
The accent hits (on) the third syllable (not good English, but understood).

I like both Newton and Bach!!!  

Thank you MM for the superb explanations!
Ciao!


----------

